# Two down one to go...



## MagicTyler (Dec 10, 2008)

Passed my EMT-B practicals and my final in class  ... Now I just have the NREMT computer test... I'm really excited! My NREMT application has been accepted, now I'm just waiting for the director of my EMT program to approve my status to NREMT. B)

It felt really good to have a clean sweep of my practicals, when people twice my age were failing skills...


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Congrats and g'luck with the NR exam! :beerchug:


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 10, 2008)

MagicTyler said:


> Passed my EMT-B practicals and my final in class  ... Now I just have the NREMT computer test... I'm really excited! My NREMT application has been accepted, now I'm just waiting for the director of my EMT program to approve my status to NREMT. B)
> 
> It felt really good to have a clean sweep of my practicals, when people twice my age were failing skills...



I have passed my final but have practicals  tomorrow, then NREMT.  Did those folks failing skills fail class?


----------



## MagicTyler (Dec 11, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Did those folks failing skills fail class?



Your grades get held until you take a refresher (as long as your grades in class were good otherwise) then you get another shot at practicals.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations on passing the tests!! :beerchug:

You'll do fine on the computer test.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 11, 2008)

Same here, i just finished my practical on Tuesday.  Excited and waiting to take the NREMT.  I took some sample NREMT practice on Cardiac and its totally different.  I've been just studying 2 hour every night to memorize.  I'm thinking of checking out the NREMT practice test that they give online.  But i don't know if anybody done that and if it was helpful.  Good luck 2 the both of us on our NREMT ^_^


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 16, 2008)

I passed practicals, awaiting my approval to take the exam.


----------

